# ALBINO BLUE TEGU



## nemo66 (Sep 23, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=713157" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=713157</a><!-- m -->


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

nemo66 said:


> http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=713157



nice but ill stay with my favorite Argentine B&W and im just not a fan of albino herps. but they are beautiful.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 23, 2009)

A little rich for my blood.


----------



## The captain (Sep 23, 2009)

Ugliest albino animal i have seen to be honest. And i LOVE albinos. 
Selectively bred black and white with a ton of white are much more impressive. Thanks for the link!


----------



## chris allen (Sep 23, 2009)

Something doesnt look right with it, maybe the position its in, but just doesnt look normal. 

And the ad keeps getting posted over and over again on there, so i guess nobody is biting on the ad.


----------



## chelvis (Sep 23, 2009)

I had an albino blue female about a year ago, though about breeding het blues. Than the issues started. I use a MVB for heat and uv. She wasn't able to eat moving worms out of a bowl and had a hard time hitting mice dangled in front of her. She also was very skinny despite trying to fatten her up. She was very hard to tame, i think this is due to bad vision. She also had some leg deformities, the pervious owner didn't use UV just D3 so she probably had MBD. After having her for awhile the fun of having an albino had warn thin and the special housing was just to much. I ended up selling her to somone who had an albino tegu who had just passed away. The tegu who passed was apperently young. Anyone who wants an albino should only get on as a pet... breeding them is only going to cause animals harm later on.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree. Any color morph that dramatic, is caused by a gene deformity. In the wild that animal would not survive at all, let alone procreate. Albino genes are not meant to be passed down. I really think people need to understand that things like blue eyes, crazy colors, and even size to some degree are gene deformaties.

My mom has a blue eyed boston terrier. Both of her eyes are sky blue. When we got her, from a friend, my mom fixed her right away. The blue eyes are a flaw, as far as breed standards go, and Daisy, though papered, could never be shown because of it. More than once, people have asked to buy Daisy off of my mom because they wanted to breed her to see if she could pass on the blue eyed gene. They were all disappointed to know she was spayed. (and NFS)

Its like the coat color double dapple in dogs. There is usually something wrong with them, either they are blind, deaf, or just "off" somehow.

Its a sad thing. 

That tegu looked odd to me as well.


----------



## chris allen (Sep 23, 2009)

Btw, I had an albino back in 2003, and two hets, but I only had them for months probably. Had to sell them and my dragons when I bought my house. I didnt have any problems with the albino then, but he was young still.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think that Albinos are impossible to keep correctly, I just don't think they should be bred. One of the main issues is people not providing UVB at all, because of the "bright light" thing.

But there are PLENTY ways around that....A good diet, combined with supplementation as well as a UVB tube light/ceramic heat emitter combo would result in a healthy animal IMO. The individual could also be taken outside on overcast days, when there are just as many beneficial rays present as sunny ones.

I still wouldn't attempt to breed said animal, because while they ARE getting UVB, it is a lower amount of UVB than they require.

I just don't think an individual in a species that clearly needs full spectrum lighting should be expected to go without it, and then be bred.


----------



## teguboy77 (Sep 23, 2009)

I to had a male albino tegu from Ron St.Pierre in 05 and mine seemed to have a vision problem which coukd of been from the uvb,and regular lights,also i think it has to do with its skin color being so light as to why the bright lights bother it.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 23, 2009)

I have never seen or know of any albino tegu that can see at all, all of them are 110% blind.


----------



## teguboy77 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well i not sure if mine was 110% blind like i was saying it seemed to have some type of vision problem.And if somebody has 110% proof that albino tegus are blind i'd like to know thanks. :roll:


----------



## chelvis (Sep 23, 2009)

Bout to say Ally wasn't 100% blind she could fallow movment but that was it. She could also tell differance between light and dark. 

I had her in a 4' cage with a tube for UVB and a radiant heat pannel. Unless the light was off she would not come out. I just couldn't reproduce an animal like that without ethical issues bugging me the whole time.


----------



## teguboy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine to wasn't 100% blind i and i myself don't think there 100% blind mine wasn't and from the look of things other people on here albino tegu itsn't as well.On the other hand mine did have a vision inpairment but wasn't blind


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 24, 2009)

I have heard this before, but when asking them to hold a rat outside the glass, so that the albino could see it but not smell it. The albinos had no reaction as fould in the normal tegus that could see. As I stated before, I do not think there are any that are not 100% blind.


----------



## teguboy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

I tried the hole mice thing threw the glass with mine and even right near it and it seemed to have a problem seeing them,but when it got loose in my lizard room one day when i had one it had no problem scaling stuff to get away or trying to get away from me,so i guess who knows maybe some can't see as well as others.Other people's albimos didn't seem 100% blind as was posted on here to who knows.


----------



## chelvis (Sep 24, 2009)

I have to admit i did not try to eliminate the smell factor or even the hear factor. Bosco my blue male only has to see his food bowl and he comes running over, so there is no doubt in my mind that tegus can see very well.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 24, 2009)

If tegus could cry I think he'd be weeping.. very sad eyes on that boy


----------



## chelvis (Sep 24, 2009)

I just found old pics of my old female albino so i thought i would post them:



















they're not the best becuase she would never sit still...


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think she was albino, she looks leucistic because of her dark eyes.


----------



## ageber (Dec 18, 2009)

i just saw this post and realize it is from back in september but i thought i would share a bit about our albino blue. We aquired her from the undergorund at the breeders show in daytona. It is the same company selling the one on kingsnake. The female was small when we got her. she was a year old and fit in my sons hands. WE put her in a large enclosure with a megaray bulb and feed her everyday. She is now over 2ft and fat. she eats like a horse. her eyesight is not good but she is not blind as she follows movement and clearly sees my hands. I cant say for sure that the UVB bothers her or not but she basks a good portion of the day under it. She seems very healthy, eats well, reasonably friendly once fed, and growing all the time. here is a video i posted of her eating.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huuhXIyD-jk" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huuhXIyD-jk</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 18, 2009)

_


Meg90 said:



I don't think she was albino, she looks leucistic because of her dark eyes.

Click to expand...


x2 for the tegu in the vid also.

*Albinism* (from Latin albus, "white"; also called achromia, achromasia, or achromatosis) is a form of hypopigmentary congenital disorder, characterized by a partial lack (in hypomelanism, also known as hypomelanosis) or total absence (amelanism or amelanosis) of melanin pigment in the eyes, skin and hair, or more rarely in the eyes alone known to affect all vertebrates, including humans.

It is not the same as *leucism*, in which all integumental pigment is at least partially absent, but the eyes retain their usual color._


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 18, 2009)

_Never mind X that, the pics are an albino. Not the best pics but I still see pink in those eyes. _


----------



## chelvis (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya my camera was not the greatest. She was an albino all the way, real red eyes on her.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 18, 2009)

The tegu in the video is not an albino. Her eyes are not pink, and she has some areas (as you can clearly see in the video) of black pigmentation. She is Leucistic at best, and at worst, just an original looking blue. 

I would never call that albino though.


----------



## Turbine (Dec 19, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> The tegu in the video is not an albino. Her eyes are not pink, and she has some areas (as you can clearly see in the video) of black pigmentation. She is Leucistic at best, and at worst, just an original looking blue.
> 
> I would never call that albino though.




Honestly, who really cares if its a true albino blue? Sure doesn't look like a "normal" blue. 

Just enjoy the video. 

Good video and great looking tegu!


----------



## TeguKid80 (Dec 19, 2009)

Definitely not a normal looking blue and looks pretty albino to me, no need to be a jerk about it either way...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 19, 2009)

_Call it what it is,..its as simple as that. You wouldn't post a blue and call it a black and white if you knew what it really was. 

There is a subtle difference between Albino and Leucistic but there is a difference.

There's no harm in telling someone what they really have._


----------



## Turbine (Dec 19, 2009)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Call it what it is,..its as simple as that. You wouldn't post a blue and call it a black and white if you knew what it really was.
> 
> There is a subtle difference between Albino and Leucistic but there is a difference.
> 
> There's no harm in telling someone what they really have._



I'm not saying that I don't agree that it may not be an albino. The way of telling the poster was uncalled for and not asked for by the poster. 

There was no reason for her to jump on him like that. He was simply posting a video of his tegu for people to view and enjoy. 

Sorry I still think its a good video and a great looking tegu. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays


----------



## Wil (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice albino ageber, looks like you have been doing a good job with her. 
About some of the other comments, you can't even see the eyes clearly so how can you say they are not pink? Maybe some people should spend less time with Google and get a little more hands on experience.


----------



## Turbine (Dec 19, 2009)

wil said:


> Nice albino ageber, looks like you have been doing a good job with her.
> About some of the other comments, you can't even see the eyes clearly so how can you say they are not pink? Maybe some people should spend less time with Google and get a little more hands on experience.




Couldn't have said it any better myself. Spend less time putting other people's tegus under a microscope and spend more time enjoying your own.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 19, 2009)

Bottom line is any pigmentation disqualifies it from being an albino. 

You cannot mislabel things in the reptile world, its deceptive and destructive to the hobby as people pass off lesser morphs as their true counterparts.

My tegu has a black nose, but I cannot just call her a "Black lace" Argentine tegu just because her color varies from the norm. She's just a standard black and white with some color and pattern variation. The same can be said about that blue.

It should not be done, and though she is a beautiful animal, she is not an albino.


----------



## Wil (Dec 19, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Bottom line is any pigmentation disqualifies it from being an albino.
> 
> You cannot mislabel things in the reptile world, its deceptive and destructive to the hobby as people pass off lesser morphs as their true counterparts.
> 
> ...



This is my point, you take a small part of the definition "albinism" and run with it. The fact of the matter is, there is more than one type of albinism. It isn't so cut and dry as you would like to present it as is the case with all genetics.

So by your definition a parodox albino is not an albino? And that all albinos have to be yellow and white with pink eyes? Wrong! Please explain to me how is it that in leopard geckos that a Tremper albino, Bell albino, and Las Vegas albino are not compatible? Why are Sharp albino and Kahl albino boas not compatible? Albino balls and lavender albinos? Need I go on? They are all albinos but of different types.

Bottom line, that is an albino and it is not being misrepresented. Much to learn you do my young padawan.


----------



## Turbine (Dec 19, 2009)

wil,

That was very well put. :cheers


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 19, 2009)

You are comparing apples to oranges by using leos. :dead 

It is not a TRUE albino. I will stand by that any day. As would any other buyer if they saw this animal on a site such as kingsnake.

albino (Ã?â??Ã?â??lbÃ?â??Ã?Â«`nÃ?â?¦Ã?Â) [Port.,=white], animal or plant lacking normal pigmentation. The absence of pigment is observed in the body covering (skin, hair, and feathers) and in the iris of the eye. The blood vessels of the retina show through the iris, giving it a pink or reddish color, and the eyes are highly sensitive to light. Albinism is inherited as a Mendelian recessive character (see Mendel Mendel, Gregor Johann (grÃ?â??Ã?Â`gÃ?Æ?Ã?Â´r yÃ?â?¦Ã?Â`hÃ?Æ?Ã?Â¤n mÃ?â??Ã¢â?¬Â¢n`dÃ?â?°Ã¢â??Â¢l)
 *The presence of an excess of black pigment is called melanism*

If you are so hung up on definitions, please, feel free to share.

But I would call that nothing but a blue with reduced pigmentation.

And if this guy wants to hawk it as an albino, lets see some actual clear photos.


----------



## Turbine (Dec 20, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges by using leos. :dead
> 
> It is not a TRUE albino. I will stand by that any day. As would any other buyer if they saw this animal on a site such as kingsnake.
> 
> ...



Your less than expert opinion was neither asked for or welcomed by either of the posters. Thats the point.
If wanted to inform them that their tegus are not albino (which I and a few other people disagree with you) you could have done it in a more mature and nice way. 

Once again guys, the pics and video are great and the albino tegus look awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chris allen (Dec 20, 2009)

Albino????


----------



## TeguKid80 (Dec 20, 2009)

Apples to oranges? What I believe Wil was saying is that there are different types of albino in almost every other animal having the albinism trait so why wouldn't there be in tegus? Look at paradox albino Kenyan Sand boas, they have black on them and they are still albino so I am pretty sure that there could be paradox albino tegus. Besides, you have absolutely no right to jump on the guy especially considering you're wrong here. And have you seen a normal looking blue because that is definitely not one. No way is that a normal blue!


----------



## Wil (Dec 20, 2009)

chris allen said:


> Albino????


No way Chris, it has pigment!



TeguKid80 said:


> Apples to oranges? What I believe Wil was saying is that there are different types of albino in almost every other animal having the albinism trait so why wouldn't there be in tegus? Look at paradox albino Kenyan Sand boas, they have black on them and they are still albino so I am pretty sure that there could be paradox albino tegus. Besides, you have absolutely no right to jump on the guy especially considering you're wrong here. And have you seen a normal looking blue because that is definitely not one. No way is that a normal blue!



Yes, that is what I was getting at my young friend. When albino blues hatch out a lot of them are dark in color and then lighten as they age. My problem is there was no dispute that the picture of the male on KS wasn't an albino and ageber's female is a sibling to him. Hey but what do I know, I am just a newbie that has lived a sheltered life fumbling my way through life.


----------



## Turbine (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Chris 

Is that a younger pic of the albino you posted a month or so back. Its beautiful. 
I'm starting to like albinos more and more from the pics and vids everyone is posting.

If those aren't albinos then I think we should come up with a whole new name for them, not normal blues , or almost albinos hahahahahaha


----------



## TeguKid80 (Dec 20, 2009)

Haha almost albinos hmm has a ring to it and I am sure the people saying it is not an albino studied reptile genetics during college and have had tons of experience breeding herps...


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Dec 20, 2009)

chris allen said:


> Albino????


that thing is beautiful. who produced that?


----------



## chris allen (Dec 21, 2009)

He was produced by Ron St. Pierre back in 2003. I only had the trio for a short while back then. Definately beautiful animals.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Dec 21, 2009)

man i would love to get my hands on a nice albino like that


----------



## Turbine (Dec 21, 2009)

chris allen said:


> He was produced by Ron St. Pierre back in 2003. I only had the trio for a short while back then. Definately beautiful animals.



Is Ron St. Pierre still producing animals?


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

Turbine said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > You are comparing apples to oranges by using leos. :dead
> ...



Turbine, that sounds like a personal attack.

You are not a moderator and have NO SAY over what I type and post. This is an open thread, and since you boys are making suchhhh a big stink over that animal, I'd like to say it again: NOT AN ALBINO.

The baby Wil posted I would LOVE to see pictures of as an adult, because even regular blues LIGHTEN with age.

I'm sure even albinos look different as babies. And if you'll notice, that one has the TRADE MARK RED EYES.

:app


----------



## ageber (Dec 21, 2009)

My tegu was sold to us as an albino and it does have pink eyes, The lighting may not show it. i will try and get some better pics. The male on kingsnake was called a snow by the person selling it. I saw it close up and it was beautiful. mainly white but also had some creme color and a bit of yellow on it. It is the same people who i got ours from. Here is a video and pic just done yesterday of fifi our albino.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTXiRQeLSBA


----------



## Turbine (Dec 21, 2009)

Meg90, I'm sorry as that was not meant to be a personal attack. I just think you should give the people who are posting pictures of their albino tegus some respect. The examples of tegus that have been posted to this thread are what passes for albinos in tegus. 

I don't feel these people deserve to have someone telling them what is albino and what isn't. Since this is an open forum I, just like you am voicing my opinion on the matter. For what it seems most of the people involved in this thread believe and agree that these are all excellent examples of albino tegus. They certainly aren't normal blues, I have a blue sitting next to me and looks nothing like those. The tegus posted have washed out to almost no pigment , so I'm still going to stick with the albino side. I'm going to bet that these people have way more experience with tegus then you and i combined. Listening to them would be be a good idea for us both. 

Have a great holiday.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah Meg, I am sorry but that is definitely an albino with TRADEMARK pink/red eyes.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

She looks comparable to a "paradox" albino, like the ones seen in BPs with the black patches.

She's a very interesting animal, obviously her eyesight is very keen, and the light does not bother her like a normal albino. She's one hot lady, very nice face on her.

Do you plan to breed her? I'd love to see what a cross with a reg blue tegu would create.


----------



## ageber (Dec 21, 2009)

we are planning on breeding her hopefully. corky the male blue I think is het for albino. i think once he is old enough we are going to try.


----------



## chris allen (Dec 21, 2009)

She looks great Alan. Just remember she should stay right here....you have a neighbor that obviously likes her. 

Also, if by any chance someone tries calling you or emailing you, and says their name is Wil, just ignore them.....

chris


----------



## ageber (Dec 21, 2009)

chris
we are definitely not parting with her. i am hoping to breed her and right now she is a pet. i can't wait to see what babies she would produce.


----------



## chris allen (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't blame you. That was a big mistake I made with some of the reptiles I had when we bought our house. But, I did what I had to do. Do you have a picture of Corky?


----------



## ageber (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is a video i shot sunday of corky our blue hatchling, now 4 months old. His new cage is being built.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xu0azDXZZk" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xu0azDXZZk</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TeguKid80 (Dec 21, 2009)

Paradox albinism in ball pythons? Care to show me an example? If you mean Kenyan Sand Boas then yeah....


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

You've never seen one before??


----------



## TeguKid80 (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow no that must be fairly recent but that is incredible! Question to anyone who cares to Ageber, how exactly do you care for your tegu because of the albino UVB issue? And to anyone who can answer, would leucistic tegus have a different reaction to UVB than albinos?


----------



## ageber (Dec 22, 2009)

when we got her she was small. I was told she was about a year old and was originally sold to someone when she was a baby. They decided they did not want her and offered her back to the underground. Ryan told me he thinks they did not give her proper care. We bought her and she is housed in a 8ft x 3ft x 2.5 ft enclosure. at one end i have a megaray 100 watt bulb along with just a basic bulb for light. At the other end of the cage i have a flourescent tube for light. She basks when she wants to, usually in the morning and after feedings. she sleeps in her hide or buries herself in the cypress mulch. she has a large water dish and i have automatic misters that come on periodicly thru out the day for about a minute, just to keep the humidity up. she seems to be doing great so if the care is wrong for an albino, I am not aware of it. She has at least doubled in size since we have had her


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 22, 2009)

I heard of paradox BPs maybe two years ago, it is not recent.


----------



## Turbine (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, that is an amazing ball python morph. It seems like there is different morph created almost weekly. Very amazing stuff.


----------

